# /usr/ports/www/winhelpcgi



## lykich (Jul 9, 2009)

Hello !!!!
lykich# make search name=winhelpcgi
Port:   www/winhelpcgi
Moved:  
Date:   2009-06-13
Reason: Has expired

Where to go?


----------



## rbelk (Jul 9, 2009)

Here is the FreshPorts entry for www/winhelpcgi, it looks like it wont compile with the latest GCC

http://www.freshports.org/www/winhelpcgi/


----------

